# Saudi Police Clearance Certificate



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

Dears,

Please support to guide step by step, how to get Saudi Police clearance Certificate. I am currently working in Saudia Jubail, so how can i get PCC while living in Sauida. Very short time as i have to apply by this month only. .. 

Share your experience.


Regards,


----------



## zebust (Aug 17, 2015)

samage said:


> Dears,
> 
> Please support to guide step by step, how to get Saudi Police clearance Certificate. I am currently working in Saudia Jubail, so how can i get PCC while living in Sauida. Very short time as i have to apply by this month only. ..
> 
> ...



its very simple.... i may b able to guide you... send me PM..


----------



## aghausman (May 23, 2015)

samage said:


> Dears,
> 
> Please support to guide step by step, how to get Saudi Police clearance Certificate. I am currently working in Saudia Jubail, so how can i get PCC while living in Sauida. Very short time as i have to apply by this month only. ..
> 
> ...


You may need two PCC, one from KSA and another from Pakistan. I have applied for KSA PCC as of now and will be applying for Pak PCC once I will be there in few days. 

To obtain PCC in KSA, first of all you have to go to Consulate. Find out nearest Pakistan Consulate and bring with you following documents.

1) Passport Copy
2) NICOP Copy
3) Copy of you Invitation 
4) Iqama copy
5) An application to ask for PCC of KSA (attached)

Then 

1) Visit the Welfare department in consulate and submit these docs, they will cross questions you on few things to verify the authenticity. 
2) Receive a request letter in Arabic from them. 
3) Take this letter to MOFA and attest it, which will cost you around 20 SAR.
4) Finally, take this letter to Head office of Police. In Jeddah it is located in Balad, beside TV Tower and World Islamic Bank. 

Make sure to bring following documents when you visit Police head office 

1) Copy along Original Passport
2) Letter Issues from Consulate as mention in Point 3 of previous section.
3) One Passport size recent pic. 

Every applicant must have to visit Police Center because they need thumb impressions. You might have to wait a week or so to get your certificate from Police office.


----------



## sgsmoham (Sep 13, 2015)

aghausman said:


> You may need two PCC, one from KSA and another from Pakistan. I have applied for KSA PCC as of now and will be applying for Pak PCC once I will be there in few days.
> 
> To obtain PCC in KSA, first of all you have to go to Consulate. Find out nearest Pakistan Consulate and bring with you following documents.
> 
> ...


Should I obtain the letter of endorsement from the Australian embassy or the embassy from my home country? Is there any difference?

I read somewhere in the forum where others have obtained the endorsement letter from the Australian consulate in Riyadh by emailing them attaching the iqama and passport copy, and later paying a fee when collecting the letter.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

sgsmoham said:


> Should I obtain the letter of endorsement from the Australian embassy or the embassy from my home country? Is there any difference?
> 
> I read somewhere in the forum where others have obtained the endorsement letter from the Australian consulate in Riyadh by emailing them attaching the iqama and passport copy, and later paying a fee when collecting the letter.


It can work both ways. But, it is easier to get the letter from your country's embassy. For instance, it requires less time and free of cost if I get it from Pakistani consulate. Dont know about Srilankan consulate though.


----------



## aghausman (May 23, 2015)

sgsmoham said:


> Should I obtain the letter of endorsement from the Australian embassy or the embassy from my home country? Is there any difference?
> 
> I read somewhere in the forum where others have obtained the endorsement letter from the Australian consulate in Riyadh by emailing them attaching the iqama and passport copy, and later paying a fee when collecting the letter.



No idea about Aus Embassy in Riyadh. I contacted Pakistan Consulate here in Jeddah and it was much straight forward. I believe it is better to get it from your own embassy.


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi Everyone, 

I am currently located in Jeddah-KSA and want to obtain PCC, what are the procedures?

also I want to accelerate the process before waiting the CO, is that possible or I should wait?


Regards,
Sherif


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

Toady I got CO Assigned asking for KSA PCC and some other documents which are already uploaded before.

FS 489 - NSW 70 points
2631 Computer Network Professionals
ACS: 09/06/2015
EOI Submitted: 12/10/2015
Invited: 23/10/2015
Health Declaration: 05/11/2015
PPC: 06/11/2015
Visa Lodged: 24/11/2015
Upfront Doc Uploaded: 24/11/2015
CO :14/12/2015
Visa Grant


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Forward the PCC request email to "[email protected]". They will respond you in a same day or so. Document will be ready to be collected at Australian Embassy Riyadh within 1-2 days. Arrange the pickup via friend or courier. Remember, the request letter will be free of cost.

Once you get the request letter from Australian embassy (they will send 2 copies of letter, 1 in arabic and 1 in english). Attest the arabic one from MOFA and submit to police station next to islamic development bank along with the copy of passport. You will be told to get the PCC in 2 weeks.

I got PCC for me and wife last week.




shrif said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Toady I got CO Assigned asking for KSA PCC and some other documents which are already uploaded before.
> 
> ...


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

SqOats said:


> Forward the PCC request email to "[email protected]". They will respond you in a same day or so. Document will be ready to be collected at Australian Embassy Riyadh within 1-2 days. Arrange the pickup via friend or courier. Remember, the request letter will be free of cost.
> 
> Once you get the request letter from Australian embassy (they will send 2 copies of letter, 1 in arabic and 1 in english). Attest the arabic one from MOFA and submit to police station next to islamic development bank along with the copy of passport. You will be told to get the PCC in 2 weeks.
> 
> I got PCC for me and wife last week.



Many thanks for the detailed info


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi SqOats,

I sent mail to embassy in Riyadh and now waiting for their reply. hopefully by tomorrow

Thanks


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Great. Yes, they are very efficient. Hopefully, you will get the letter within 2,3 days. 

You will have to arrange the pickup. Easy way is to ask a friend to pick it from the embassy. In that case, you will have to email the iqama copy of your friend to the embassy in order to arrange the appointment. 



shrif said:


> Hi SqOats,
> 
> I sent mail to embassy in Riyadh and now waiting for their reply. hopefully by tomorrow
> 
> Thanks


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

I just received mail from [email protected] telling the letter will be ready in 5 working days. is that the same situation with you?


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Yes, But expect their email within 1 or 2 days to collect the letters. They are quick. 



shrif said:


> I just received mail from [email protected] telling the letter will be ready in 5 working days. is that the same situation with you?


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

SqOats said:


> Yes, But expect their email within 1 or 2 days to collect the letters. They are quick.


Hello SqOats,

Do you suggest sending mail or calling them to accelerate issuing the letter or shroud I wait, as you know I need it asap


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

the letter is ready


----------



## munahid (Dec 10, 2015)

Hi zebust;

Need your help for PCC can you please drop me email on "[email protected]" with details.
Please !


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

Hello SqOats,

I did the PCC today and they say after two weeks, do you suggest to go there after only one week ?


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

one more question please, where did you translate that document in Jeddah?


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

shrif said:


> one more question please, where did you translate that document in Jeddah?


You may try your luck checking after one week. People used to get it in as less as 5 days.

For translation, you can go to any translator on 16th street near new mahekma building. You shall get it translated from any certified translator. It will cost you around SR 30 per page.


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

SqOats said:


> You may try your luck checking after one week. People used to get it in as less as 5 days.
> 
> For translation, you can go to any translator on 16th street near new mahekma building. You shall get it translated from any certified translator. It will cost you around SR 30 per page.


Thanks for the reply, could you please give exact address (as i can not find it)or the name of authorized translation office.

Many thanks.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

shrif said:


> Thanks for the reply, could you please give exact address (as i can not find it)or the name of authorized translation office.
> 
> Many thanks.


My bad, its 60th street, near Mahekma building, I dont know the name of the center, I will check and get back to you.


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

do I need to attest the PCC from MOFA ?


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

shrif said:


> do I need to attest the PCC from MOFA ?


No need


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

SqOats said:


> No need


thanks, i just received my PCC today, the next step is to translate t to English


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

As a quick update, I finished translating the PPC and upload it to immiaccount and clicked the information button... now the real wait begins


----------



## sathyaac (Jan 25, 2017)

I know this thread is bit old. do the MOFA attest the translated PCC or the one in Arabic. Also does the australian embassy needs to certify the Sauid PCC or I can just upload the PCC


----------

